# Conroe carp



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Any of you local guys been chasing carp on Conroe with the fly rods? I have a couple of specific spots on the lake in mind, but I haven’t been on the lake in years. Thinking about trying it out on a Monday or Tuesday in the next couple of weeks and wondering if anyone else is interested.


I live about 5 min south of the lake, but I wouldn't have the slightest idea where to start for that. Are you looking to fish from a boat or the bank?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Why, my skiff, of course!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

hipshot said:


> Any of you local guys been chasing carp on Conroe with the fly rods? I have a couple of specific spots on the lake in mind, but I haven’t been on the lake in years. Thinking about trying it out on a Monday or Tuesday in the next couple of weeks and wondering if anyone else is interested.


I’ve been wanting to try it. I used to duck hunt Conroe a lot and remember seeing schools of fish in certain areas walking in. My drive to G-town and Conroe is about the same so I always choose the bay. 


I crappie fished it with a buddy about a month ago and the water quality wasn’t terrible.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I spent a lot of time out there during the revegetation program, planting aquatic vegetation and maintaining the enclosures. I’m assuming that some of the flats where they used to accumulate would still draw them in, with a little help from some range cubes.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

I've fished off a paddleboard a few times for em. Ran into a bunch of massive grassies but not too many common carp. I live about 15 min from the lake so if you ever go on a weekend and I'm around I'd certainly love to go!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Man, I work weekends. You need to take a Monday off....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Talk to CKEAT, he’s the fly carp expert up in north Texas...


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

hipshot said:


> Man, I work weekends. You need to take a Monday off....


If I take a Monday off I better be at the coast not Conroe haha


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

MMessana said:


> If I take a Monday off I better be at the coast not Conroe haha


Oh, I agree!  Problem is, at my age it's hard to get up early enough to make the dawn patrol on the coast, and still drive home in the afternoon. Long drives knock me out! I'm looking for some more local fly action for day trips on my days off; I'm trying to spend all of my coastal time in the LLM for my retirement relocation. As many carp as we were seeing trying to eat up our native vegetation back during the revegetation project, I figure Conroe oughta be a carp Nirvana.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Talk to CKEAT, he’s the fly carp expert up in north Texas...


Yeah Mac, I need to. I've never been able to get them to eat a fly. It would be nice to have some local sightfishing for some hard-pulling brutes 30 miles from the house, even if it is in fresh water. I'm going down to South Texas next month to see about acquiring some property near Port Mansfield. I want to set the RV up down there so I can just hook up to the boat and run down there on short notice. I can start building a small house on the property, so I'll be set up when I retire. I'll have a bedroom, a guest bedroom, and a fly tying / reloading / gunsmithing room. What more does a man need?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Danny Scarborough @houstonflyfishing on Instagram, is a carp expert. He moved to DFW area a couple months ago but still gets down to this part of Texas for some good carping. He knows Lake Conroe very well for carp and bowfin.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hipshot. I'll be back in TX in October. Keep me on your list. Richg99


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Will do Rich. Do you still have my number?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"Danny Scarborough @houstonflyfishing on Instagram, is a carp expert. He moved to DFW area a couple months ago but still gets down to this part of Texas for some good carping. He knows Lake Conroe very well for carp and bowfin."

Danny and I used to fish together before he started guiding, and we have had some interesting discussions about the carp and the bowfin in Conroe. He still hasn't seen my new skiff, and we are hoping to fish together again soon. But we both like the salt better. Emily needs to get transferred back down here.........


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Man, I work weekends. You need to take a Monday off....


I’m flexible on some Monday’s if you get desperate, I may not have any tricks but I’m happy to pole you around and talk fishing.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Thinking about Danny brings back some fun memories: The wife and I took the RV down to Galveston Island State Park for the weekend. I was going to fish the habitat mounds, and Mark & Danny came down, with Danny just staying for the day. It was October, but an unseasonal cold front blew in. The temps were in the 40s and the winds were in the 30s. We all showed up with fly gear only. We actually caught fish -- specks, reds, and flounder -- and everybody thought we were insane to use flyrods in those conditions. Danny decided to stay the night, and he called Emily. She loaded up the tent and drove down and we fished a second day the same way. Emily and my bride stayed in the RV with the heater on........ We stopped and had a hot meal at Kelley's in LaMarque on the way home, and that made it all worthwhile. 

Another trip to SLP, the bride and I stayed at the County Park in the RV and Danny showed up early. Rather than wake us up, he launched his kayak in the basin and caught a limit + of specks. After I got up and splashed the yak we fished our way up to the north end of Mud Island and back. We had beautiful tides; visibility was like 6 feet. Lotsa bait getting crashed all around. But once the sun came up we never caught a fish........

We had some good white bass trips on the San Jac, Spring Creek, and Harmon Creek also. If y'all ever get the chance to fish with Danny you should take it. He's a great guy to fish with, and a very talented angler. My wife wasn't always as enamored of some of my fishing buddies as I was, but she always liked Danny and Emily.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"I’m flexible on some Monday’s if you get desperate, I may not have any tricks but I’m happy to pole you around and talk fishing."

Not desperate, just wanting to share the experience. I'll PM you my number. Maybe we can put together a trip.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

hipshot said:


> "Danny Scarborough @houstonflyfishing on Instagram, is a carp expert. He moved to DFW area a couple months ago but still gets down to this part of Texas for some good carping. He knows Lake Conroe very well for carp and bowfin."
> 
> Danny and I used to fish together before he started guiding, and we have had some interesting discussions about the carp and the bowfin in Conroe. He still hasn't seen my new skiff, and we are hoping to fish together again soon. But we both like the salt better. Emily needs to get transferred back down here.........


Agreed! My wife is keeping an eye out for a good job for Emily at NASA. They both want to be in this area anyway. Danny and I have fished together a few times on my boat, always fun.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

hipshot said:


> Will do Rich. Do you still have my number?


Not sure and I am away from my computer for a week. Please PM it to me here. . Thanks


----------

